# Avery Ruff Stand - NEW



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Avery Ruff Stand (New)

It would have been helpful to find a product review of the Avery Ruff Stand if someone had written one before I purchased the $180 dollar platform. Therefore this is a short general product review, as I’m sure others are looking at purchasing the Ruff Stand too.

Out of the box I was surprised at the light weight of the portable table. I believe Avery say’s it weighs 12 or 14 lbs. The corrugated metal tubing which mainly comprises the structure of the table is well designed and painted black. All of the structure pins attached to secure wiring on the platform (wouldn’t want to lose a pin in the swamp) easily went into their respective leg holes, with the exception of one pin that took a light tap of a hammer. I would assume there was a burr somewhere hanging the pin up. 

Upon full set up of the stand on level ground the stand was firm, but not rock solid, and the dogs had no problem jumping up and sitting down. The table portion of the stand has a light cushion on top of the synthetic platform which is claimed to be indestructible, wrapped by some form of weather proof camouflage material. The platform can be a little slick for the inexperienced dog that has never used a Ruff Stand. 

Out of the box there is a support piece under the platform that runs half-way to the center from one side of the stand. The stand would have been much more stable and held more weight if Avery had added another “stabilizer” piece on the other side also running to the middle of the stand. Maybe production costs, design issues, or total weight of the stand was in consideration? 

I’m half-way already expecting to have some problems with the leg pins in cold weather due to cold hands or muck getting stuck in the leg holes but that remains to be seen during normal wear and tear. 

The bottom of the stand looks to be well designed and will be beneficial to step upon to sturdy up in the marsh.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems to be more sturdy in the mud. On hard ground it is a little bit shakey.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Too slick on surface. Other options available are much better.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Too slick??? Are your dogs dancing jigs up there, use it a couple of times and the slickness wears off like mudding your layout blinds.

The stand is designed to be pushed into the mud a little bit. Also, make sure that the stand is primarily lined up with the legs parallel from the way the dog will enter the water. 

I've used mine in timber and primarily cat tails with great success. If nothing going on my girl falls asleep on it.

Good Luck with it.

Jeff


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

I have had mine for about 3 or four years and like it and would buy another. The slick surface wore off after the first use in the swamp.


----------



## John4645 (Apr 26, 2009)

kinda a dumb quetion here, is this the type of platform that would work in a pond or slough with a mucky bottom. I hunted a pond in SD this year and my dog had to stand in the cold water the whole time. I was going to make a platform but saw some in catalogs when I got back. Is the one here that you are reviewing a good choice for that application?

Thanks


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

John4645 said:


> kinda a dumb quetion here, is this the type of platform that would work in a pond or slough with a mucky bottom. I hunted a pond in SD this year and my dog had to stand in the cold water the whole time. I was going to make a platform but saw some in catalogs when I got back. Is the one here that you are reviewing a good choice for that application?
> 
> Thanks


That is exactly what it is designed to be used for.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

Out of the box trained 1 time with a friend.3 dogs ran off this stand total.Deck framing bent like a pretzle! Customer service???? Accused me of running it over with my pickup.
Took 3 months of fighting with them to get the to replace it! Never again!!!


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I did not like the one my friend had. It was very unstable if extended out very far. My friend built me a stand that was alot more stable for about half the price. Maybe I expext to much though.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

There was a review on these last year that I also commented on. Slickness really is only an issue when you first use it, but I haven't had an issue with dogs sliding off it since teaching them how to use it. 

My complaint is that I lost 1 leg pin last year and 2 more this year. I'm thinking of just welding the stand so that pins aren't necessary. The pins are too easy to loose in the dark, with cold hands, sitting beside a slough when everyone is loading their guns.


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

Aren't your pins looped to the legs, shouldn't be able to lose them like that.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Troy B said:


> Aren't your pins looped to the legs, shouldn't be able to lose them like that.


They are/were, but the legs are in 2 pieces. Legs come apart and the loops are not very usefull.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

If any of you want a stand that performs, all aluminum no pins easy up easy down, folds NO PINS or Bolts doesn't hold water, wont rot, very stable yet lightweight. Adjust from 24" to 38" easily


Designed by a Working Retriever Trainer and built by AMERICANS in America (Sorry CHINA)
I've used the other stands and had the same problems mentioned in this thread and decided to 
my dogs need a great stand to work from

email me 
[email protected]

I'll send you pics and should have a video up soon.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

Robert said:


> Avery Ruff Stand (New)
> 
> It would have been helpful to find a product review of the Avery Ruff Stand if someone had written one before I purchased the $180 dollar platform. Therefore this is a short general product review, as I’m sure others are looking at purchasing the Ruff Stand too.
> 
> ...


I just looked at one of these the other day while I was at Cabela's doing some Christmas shopping and for the $$ I was not impressed. Don't think I'll be buying an Avery dog stand.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

webfootkennel of IL said:


> If any of you want a stand that performs, all aluminum no pins easy up easy down, folds NO PINS or Bolts doesn't hold water, wont rot, very stable yet lightweight. Adjust from 24" to 38" easily
> 
> 
> Designed by a Working Retriever Trainer and built by AMERICANS in America (Sorry CHINA)
> ...


Now there's a stand I would spend my $$ on!


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

$180.00. NO WAY I looked at this and ran my dog off of one that my buddy has and did not like it one bit. Not much different than a playing card table really. I would think that for that kind of money they could have come up with something sturdier and better built.


----------



## MallardMauler (Nov 20, 2010)

Was looking to get one of these. Maybe I need to reconsider.


----------

